# Excited and Jealous



## beegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Guys 
Just searching the web and found this forum and I immediately became excited and jealous at the same time, I want to visit Dubai so badly and you guys actually live there..Sooo unfair...Please post all the exciting things you guys are doing.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

we work , eat , drink and sleep


----------



## beegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL okay


ultramind said:


> we work , eat , drink and sleep


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

I love it here! The sun shines year round, I am on the beach everyday, my family is happy and thriving, shopping is brilliant, food is outstanding and the people are generally very hospitable. Provided you can tolerate the red tape it is paradise.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If I told you 5% of the things I've got up to in the last 5.5 years you wouldn't believe it and think I was making it up....


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got here not 2 weeks ago and I hit the beach daily, swim and eat delicious Arabic food most of the time.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

andy capp said:


> if i told you 5% of the things i've got up to in the last 5.5 years you wouldn't believe it and think i was making it up....


+1


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

beegirl said:


> Hey Guys
> Just searching the web and found this forum and I immediately became excited and jealous at the same time, I want to visit Dubai so badly and you guys actually live there..Sooo unfair...Please post all the exciting things you guys are doing.


some like it here, some hate it; some leave right away, some leave later, and very few stay. it's a good place for families, not so good for singles apart from the not-so-odd one-night-stand players and the emotionally retarted. the food is good and varied, plenty of places to see, drive to, or patron. some jobs are great, some are s***; regardeless, there is no tax to pay at the end of the year; but boy, everything is overpriced grossly/

oh yes, and the brunches here... you've got to visit even if there's nothing else in the package than a brunch at al qasr in the madinat. life is good


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You live in Mississippi...why don't you tell us what you've heard about Dubai and we will tell you if it's true or not?
Some of my colleagues in Florida think we live in bunkers and are woken up each morning with the sound of gunfire


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should tell us about your life and all the great things you get to do... and we can all be jealous of what we are missing out on


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You should tell us about your life and all the great things you get to do... and we can all be jealous of what we are missing out on


been waiting for this one since i read this thread!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should tell us about your life and all the great things you get to do... and we can all be jealous of what we are missing out on


Well said :clap2:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cami said:


> ...there is no tax to pay at the end of the year...


Not universally true for everyone...


----------



## beegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

cami said:


> some like it here, some hate it; some leave right away, some leave later, and very few stay. it's a good place for families, not so good for singles apart from the not-so-odd one-night-stand players and the emotionally retarted. the food is good and varied, plenty of places to see, drive to, or patron. some jobs are great, some are s***; regardeless, there is no tax to pay at the end of the year; but boy, everything is overpriced grossly/
> 
> oh yes, and the brunches here... you've got to visit even if there's nothing else in the package than a brunch at al qasr in the madinat. life is good


Thanks for the great info.


----------



## beegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry mate Mississippi suck


markuslives said:


> Well said :clap2:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

miami_hurricanes said:


> I love it here! The sun shines year round, I am on the beach everyday, .




hahahha, so I presume you love the beach at 48C.....wait, were you being sarcastic ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

cami said:


> there is no tax to pay at the end of the year; but boy, everything is overpriced grossly/


So you are paying taxes, just indirectly....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

beegirl said:


> Sorry mate Mississippi suck


I'm sure that there are loads of good things in Mississippi. I guess when you live there you experience the bad side of it a lot more, same as with Dubai. There are both good and bad things about this place, but from the tourist perspective, you'll probably see only the good side of it.

As Tropicana has rightly pointed out, it is sunny here but there are certain times of the year, being outside for longer than 5 seconds carries a high risk of respiratory failure and 3rd degree burns (thanks to the high humidity and heat)! 

Why not come here on a holiday and see for yourself! Best way to get the 'Dubai bug' out of your system.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> So you are paying taxes, just indirectly....


lol sounds about right


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to Vegas, its cheaper and better but you will get the feel of tourist Dubai.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Go to Vegas, its cheaper and better but you will get the feel of tourist Dubai.


yeah dubai is sort of like a watered down vegas in terms of tourism at least.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

You are in MS, so most likely familiar with Houston/New Orleans heat + humidity in the Summer.

If so, imagine Dubai in the Summer as...

"Houston in middle of Summer with all of the humidity, plus 20-30 degrees F. Some part of the surrounding a bit like Las Vegas, minus the neons, minus the gambling, minus the shows, minus the cheap food prices, minus the cheap hotel prices, includes the prostitutions, plus the bad driving... and easy access to beach. Then imagine that 70% of the people are from India/Pakistan, 10% from Middle-East, 10% from Far East and rest are Westerns."

Still rather be here ? 

MS beaches are much, much nicer than in Dubai especially toward Florida side.


----------



## beegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info.. I do love the Florida beaches.


----------

